# Going to see the Hornets play tonight!



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

My uncle got some tickets from a client of his for the hornets game tonight, I'll have plenty of pics for you guys.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool. I like Basketball. My father is a huge Celtics fan but i've always liked the Lakers, especially back in the early 90s. The Hornets are a cool team. Have fun!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2007)

You fucker! 

That's awesome. I love basketball. I'd love to see a NBA game, too.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright guys I just got home, the game was good. Both teams were playing equal but some bad plays were made. Also the ref's made some horrible calls against the hornets. Got some good pics even though I was in the Nose Bleed section, luckily my camera has some sick Macro power. Right now I need to load these pics up and take out any excessive foul shot pics. I got some pics of the cheer leaders so don't worry about that.



The Dark Wolf said:


> You fucker!
> 
> That's awesome. I love basketball. I'd love to see a NBA game, too.


 
this is my 3rd hornets game I've seen. 4th basketball game in total. 



Shawn said:


> Cool. I like Basketball. My father is a huge Celtics fan but i've always liked the Lakers, especially back in the early 90s. The Hornets are a cool team. Have fun!


 
thanks for the wish, I love seeing these games. I wish I could have seen Jordan play in his Bulls Days. I used to be a huge basketball fan til Jordan stopped playing with the Bulls Now I just catch games here and there. Football I follow the saints sometimes.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 27, 2007)

Hornets probably would have been a good team if not for all the injuries (CP, Peja, West, etc).


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

Pic Time! 56K = Shit out of luck

CHEERLEADERS!!!!
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0232.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0206.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0207.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0232.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0233.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0235.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0237.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0240.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0241.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0244.jpg

Game Pics

Nose Bleed NO MACRO
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0183.jpg

MACROIZED game pics
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0202.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0203.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0204.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0227.jpg

Scoreboard pics after each quarter
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0209.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0214.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0229.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0243.jpg

Fun Stuff (Mascots and a normal banner turned funny)

Hugo the hornet
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0193.jpg

Kings Mascot makes his rant
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0210.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0211.jpg

Rants some more
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0223.jpg

Tries to dunk but gets owned by super hugo
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0230.jpg

Super Hugo dunks over King
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0231.jpg

who's HORNE?
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/DSCN0195.jpg

It was a great game and tons of fun, had a hardtime getting great pics but I thought of you guys so hope you enjoy these pics.

Macro means Close up in case you didn't know that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 27, 2007)

You inspired me. I think I'm going to go see my college basketball team next week. It's been years.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You inspired me. I think I'm going to go see my college basketball team next week. It's been years.


 
I'm glad I'm 2 for 2 from the free throw line right now. Zimbloth enjoyed the pics and I inspired Bob-o to go see a game, this is great!


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 30, 2007)

Dan, good for you... 

Off topic, is it just me, or do some NBA teams (*cough* The KINGS *cough*) jersey look uglier than anything words can describe? Oh, while we are at it, what is up with throw back jerseys? While some old jerseys still look cool, most are UGLY!!! Those teams got rid of them for a reason, why bring them back?!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2007)

lol yeah the kings jerseys are horrid looking. I have no idea what the deal is about throw back jerseys.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 30, 2007)

Throw back jerseys are for people who just can't let go.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2007)

ah basically classic jerseys?


----------

